# yew hollow form



## George Watkins (Sep 13, 2010)

hello folks

this form is 6" wide by 7" tall with a 7/8" hollowing hole


----------



## phillywood (Sep 13, 2010)

That looks awesome. that wood sure has lots of character and you did a wonderful job of turning. Very cool.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's great.


----------



## turnaround (Sep 13, 2010)

great design. looks  fantastic


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful form.  I love working with Yew.  It is difficult to get it where I live,  I like how the center is always dark and creates wonderful patterns.  Nice work.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 13, 2010)

Amazing work!  Was the blank dry when you started?  Do you expect it to stay round or deform as it finishes drying?  How thin did you work the walls down to through that 7/8" hole?


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 13, 2010)

What a georgous piece of work.  Thanks for sharing.  Yew did a beautiful job.

Jim Smith


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 13, 2010)

What type of finish is on the piece?  It looks like there is not a finish on the piece.  Maybe you can let us know where you get your yew?


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoah!  That's sweet!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 13, 2010)

That is a dramatic form.  Beautiful wood.  Well done.


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome George!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 13, 2010)

Another very nice piece! 
Impressive, George!


----------



## George Watkins (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for all of your kind comments- I am v pleased with this piece which doesnt happen with me and my work very often.

I turn all of my forms from green wood

I buy my yew from local tree surgeons- i currently have about half a tonne of it

the wall thicknss on this piece is similar to the thickness of the rim which you can see-about an 1/8"

The finish on this piece is currently lemon oil- i will then apply one or two coats of oragonoil to give a slight satin sheen.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Sep 13, 2010)

George, you da man. I love your work, and that looks great. I have 4 yew trees to cut down myself. Its a beautiful wood to work with.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice shape on that one.


----------



## moke (Sep 13, 2010)

Extremely nice----good photos too!
Moke


----------



## David Keller (Sep 13, 2010)

That's beautiful.  I've been contemplating a form like this for a while, and I hope mine turns out as well.  You blokes are lucky to have all of that beautiful yew...  I've never turned it, but I love the way it looks.


----------



## George Watkins (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## Mather323 (Sep 14, 2010)

It looks very nice.


----------



## George Watkins (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you for all of your kind comments on this form- I am really happy with the response this piece has received.


----------



## Rcd567 (Oct 14, 2010)

Unbelievable!  Great job.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Mather323 (Oct 16, 2010)

Great Shape on your hollow form!


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 16, 2010)

Great piece of work.....


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Penl8the (Oct 16, 2010)

That's beautiful piece of art.  Love the form and texture.  Great job!!


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 17, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## wizard (Oct 17, 2010)

That is a stunning piece of art work !!


----------

